# My New Sign - Opinions Needed!



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

This is the sign I just finished. I will put it somewhere near my toxic waste scene with the smoking barrel and man in a Haz-Mat suit. The sign is made from a wood board. I sprayed some Great Stuff Foam on the top of the sign, painted the board gray, and painted the words onto the sign. The green drips on the top of the sign glow under black light. Sorry, but the glow did not come out in the picture. I need your opinion..should I paint the lettering with glow-in-the-dark paint, or illuminate it with a dim light along with the black light? Thanks for any response.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's a tough one. maybe just enough light to read it, try experimenting to see how much it takes to wash out the glowing oooooze. (I like the oooze btw, it's neat)


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You could treat the letters and do a test with the black light...see if it glows enough for your liking.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Pretty neat... love the ooze!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great looking sign! I'd light it one at a time with red, green, blue and UV in the conditions it'll be displayed on Halloween. Then pick the one you like best.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool sign.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great..
I think you could leave the lettering as is but outline the toxic waste storage in black..


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

What if you paint the whole sign in the neon, and use black lettering. Maybe use a wipe off or dry brush technique on the board so it's not as fleuorescent/bright as the drips.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I love the top detail.
Personally, for a toxic waste sign I think it would look better if the whole thing glowed, but experiment most definitely and see which you prefer.


----------

